# Some very Interesting Pictures



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2010)

Some very nice pictures


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2010)

Please feel free to add your own pictures to this


----------



## Cameron (Nov 26, 2010)

Image about the clown dispatching makes me think about another thread,
Where a guy dispatched the new guys to a grave yard saying FD had a Mass Cas. with unresponsive Pt.'s.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 26, 2010)

Cameron said:


> Image about the clown dispatching makes me think about another thread,
> Where a guy dispatched the new guys to a grave yard saying FD had a Mass Cas. with unresponsive Pt.'s.



HAHA I remember reading that! lol


----------



## AustinNative (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the great pictures!  Got any more?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 28, 2010)

Cameron said:


> Image about the clown dispatching makes me think about another thread,
> Where a guy dispatched the new guys to a grave yard saying FD had a Mass Cas. with unresponsive Pt.'s.



That was my old partner!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 30, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> That was my old partner!



one of the patients or dispatcher hahahaha


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 30, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> one of the patients or dispatcher hahahaha



The dispatcher... he has a weird sense of humor.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 30, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> The dispatcher... he has a weird sense of humor.



Gotcha, So he was the dispatcher, now he is one of the patients for the next Medic Unit that pisses off a dispatcher and sends them to that address lol  haha


----------



## sbemt4596 (Dec 1, 2010)

Here are a few more interesting pictures, lol!


----------



## sbemt4596 (Dec 1, 2010)

and some more!







Not too bad right???




Not too bad at all! Obviously this guy's angel was keeping up with him that day! lol


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 1, 2010)

sbemt4596 said:


> Here are a few more interesting pictures, lol!
> 
> View attachment 644



People who moan about being called an ambulance driver without offering an appropriate universal alternative term (instead of expecting the public to know the difference and how to differentiate between an EMT and a paramedic) are simply people who are not comfortable and at peace with the job they choose to do.


----------



## sbemt4596 (Dec 1, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> People who moan about being called an ambulance driver without offering an appropriate universal alternative term (instead of expecting the public to know the difference and how to differentiate between an EMT and a paramedic) are simply people who are not comfortable and at peace with the job they choose to do.



My partner would say just call us paragods, oh hell just call us god! I agree and it doesn't really bother me when regular people call us ambulance drivers, it only bothers me when it's people who should know better, i.e. doctors, nurses, etc.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 1, 2010)

Why should a physician or nurse outside of emergency medicine or trauma know better?


----------



## sbemt4596 (Dec 1, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Why should a physician or nurse outside of emergency medicine or trauma know better?



idk about where you're from but here nurses are kind of anal about us knowing each of their specialties. They expect me to know that they are Psych, ICU, NICU, Peds, CCU, OR, etc. even though at the moment that I'm meeting them they are in the ED. There are only a few different levels of EMS, so it they expect us to know the difference between all the different specialties that they are isn't it only fair that they know ours?


----------



## GR1N53N (Dec 2, 2010)

While I hate to get this thread off the topic of hilarious pictures (hilarity being the sole reason I lurk this forum anyway), I present you a solution for the "what shall we call ourselves' dilemma, as found in the province of Ontario:

Paramedics.  Instead of EMT-B ("EMTs") and EMT-P ("Paramedics") - and all the distinctions in between - pick a title.  Either call everyone an EMT, and then get into specifics regarding levels, or (as we do in Ontario) call everyone a paramedic.  We have Primary Care Paramedics (PCP), Advanced Care Paramedics (ACP), and in some cases Critical Care Paramedics.  But all can be easily referred to the umbrella term written on the side of all ambulances in the province: PARAMEDIC.

Makes things simple, because we all know the public needs that.



Anyway, bring more of the funny!


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 3, 2010)

GR1N53N said:


> Paramedics.  Instead of EMT-B ("EMTs") and EMT-P ("Paramedics") - and all the distinctions in between - pick a title.  Either call everyone an EMT, and then get into specifics regarding levels, or (as we do in Ontario) call everyone a paramedic.  We have Primary Care Paramedics (PCP), Advanced Care Paramedics (ACP), and in some cases Critical Care Paramedics.  But all can be easily referred to the umbrella term written on the side of all ambulances in the province: PARAMEDIC.



Its an interesting thought, since in the US our EMT-Is have the same skillset (though not necessarily education, lest this become an argument) as many "paramedics" in other parts of the world. I'm sure there are places where our EMT-Bs would be called paramedics. 

It wouldn't be a problem except in the US half the people don't know what an EMT is.


----------



## sbemt4596 (Dec 3, 2010)

GR1N53N I completely agree with you, we need a more universal name for us here. Canada has it right in my humble opinion. In the US we are all EMTs - EMT-B, EMT-I, EMT-P. So we can easily stick with that, but than again the paramedics with ego issues wont be so fond of being called ... gulp ... EMTs. 

jjesusfreak01 the best answer that I have for you is education. If we take the time to promote ourselves and educate the public they will know what an EMT is.


----------



## johnrsemt (Dec 4, 2010)

I am NOT weird,  I am unique


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2010)

johnrsemt said:


> I am NOT weird,  I am unique



Just like all the other f'ing monkeys. (some NSFW language)


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 4, 2010)

Those fire truck drivers are called Engineers, sheesh


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 4, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Those fire truck drivers are called Engineers, sheesh



No they aren't! They called either truck operators or engine operators. (Unless you work for FDNY, then they are chauffeurs). Engineers drive trains! 

Although my department does call them drivers. Darn. Of course I usually get called the medic, even though I'm just an intermediate. :-D I love it. We go into a residence and my officer, Marv is like "this is Joe, the medic"


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No they aren't! They called either truck operators or engine operators. (Unless you work for FDNY, then they are chauffeurs). Engineers drive trains!



Isn't this one of those regional names things where different places call things different names?


----------



## Bullets (Dec 4, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No they aren't! They called either truck operators or engine operators. (Unless you work for FDNY, then they are chauffeurs). Engineers drive trains!
> 
> Although my department does call them drivers. Darn. Of course I usually get called the medic, even though I'm just an intermediate. :-D I love it. We go into a residence and my officer, Marv is like "this is Joe, the medic"



they are called engineers because they drive an engine, sometimes called the pump man cause they run the pump, if its a ladder truck we call the driver engineerout of habit


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 4, 2010)

Bullets said:


> they are called engineers because they drive an engine, sometimes called the pump man cause they run the pump, if its a ladder truck we call the driver engineerout of habit



Yes. Engineers drive engines. Train engines.


----------



## Bullets (Dec 4, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yes. Engineers drive engines. Train engines.



you cant drive a train engine, it has no wheels! Your thinking of a Locomotive, and those are conducted!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2010)

Bullets said:


> you cant drive a train engine, it has no wheels! Your thinking of a Locomotive, and those are conducted!



Conductors herd people. Engineers run trains.


----------



## uhbt420 (Dec 4, 2010)

RIP thread.


----------



## kravturtle (Dec 4, 2010)

Around here they're called engineers and nothing else. Their actual job title is engineer and even their badges say engineer. Even when they're on the truck. I guess I'm so used to saying it that I never really stopped to think about what that really meant.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 5, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Conductors herd people. Engineers run trains.



Conductors also direct music. Engineers also design bridges. 

This terminology war thread has reminded me about the chief officer who transferred from a department back east somewheres to a department in the pacific northwest or hereabouts. His department gets sent to a vehicle fire. They arrive on scene and he assumes command. I believe it was like a full sized RV on fire. For some reason the engine doesn't have enough water, to the chief gets on the air and askew dispatch to send him the closest due tanker. Only problem was out here, a tanker has two wings and an engine. (A tender has a steering wheel and a large water capacity.) Well, needless to say, dispatch was a little confused, and after he confirmed his request, dispatch told him they would contact USFS air dispatch and get a tanker coming. Of course in the transmission storm that followed, chief realizes his mistake and calls for the nearest due *tender*

Lol


----------



## firemedic07 (Dec 7, 2010)

engineers drive fire trucks medics drive ambulances and the popo drive the cop cars lol


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 7, 2010)

firemedic07 said:


> engineers drive fire trucks medics drive ambulances and the popo drive the cop cars lol


emts drive the ambulance. u ever met a medic who would drive?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 7, 2010)

MedJPavlo said:


> emts drive the ambulance. u ever met a medic who would drive?



Yes, several. Plus in the (incredibly nice) systems where they don't bother using EMTs, medics take turns running calls and driving

EDIT: In fact the senior medic I'm with would rather drive than attend, which is just fine with me, since I hate driving the rigs


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 7, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yes, several. Plus in the (incredibly nice) systems where they don't bother using EMTs, medics take turns running calls and driving


i guess im just used to one on one. Where emts drive and never get to attend


----------



## sbemt4596 (Dec 7, 2010)

MedJPavlo said:


> i guess im just used to one on one. Where emts drive and never get to attend



I work a one to one, and whenever we have a simple pt (a.k.a. a completely bs call in the first place) that I can handle as an EMT my partner has me tech it while he drives. I don't mind since I enjoy the pt contact.


----------



## GR1N53N (Dec 10, 2010)

uhbt420 said:


> RIP thread.


I'm truly sorry to have been a part of the death of this thread.

RIP


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 10, 2010)

sbemt4596 said:


> I work a one to one, and whenever we have a simple pt (a.k.a. a completely bs call in the first place) that I can handle as an EMT my partner has me tech it while he drives. I don't mind since I enjoy the pt contact.


i need a new job, or new partner...trade?


----------



## sbemt4596 (Dec 10, 2010)

MedJPavlo said:


> i need a new job, or new partner...trade?



sorry no can do, I love my job and my partner! people regularly ask us if we are married to each other, nope!


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 10, 2010)

The New Zealand Fire Service now calls the engineer "Driver/Operator" .. Brown's dad was one and he had to study math for almost a whole day and take a thirty minute driving test can you believe it? 

You know the coolest person is the guy who drives Browns helicopter, he is called the Captain ....


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Kamischke (Apr 10, 2011)

http://bp1.blogger.com/_MBDwN6XdH0E/R_5Mr8buPAI/AAAAAAAAABc/pB5f8zPYlRU/s1600-h/paramedic8.gif


----------



## nonameheroes (Apr 11, 2011)

roflmao...so true ^^


----------

